# Hybrid boxes- loofah & mini cones



## George Watkins (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello folks
here are a few new ones

red and gold mini cone 3 1/8"  tall by 2 3/8" wide










Loofah 3 1/8" tall by 2 3/8" wide









orange and pearl white mini cones 3" tall 2 3/8" wide


----------



## lorbay (Dec 5, 2012)

Man they are some nice boxes.

Lin.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Really nice George.

Do you finish those with CA?


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 5, 2012)

I really like the mini pine cone boxes.  They remind me of amber with bits and pieces of plants entombed in it.  VERY NICE!  Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## thewishman (Dec 5, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## tim self (Dec 5, 2012)

I really like those.  Excellent work IMO.  Very nice finishing.


----------



## SteveG (Dec 5, 2012)

You inspire me! I have yet to turn a box or hollow form, but did do a pseudo small neck HF from Koa by turning an open bottom form then plugging with matching grain wood just to get the feel of working with the shape. Now it is onward to try some small scale HF work! Need to get some small hollowing tools.
Thanks for presenting your excellent work here.
Steve


----------



## Dai Sensei (Dec 5, 2012)

As usual, love them 

What finish are you using for these?


----------



## plantman (Dec 5, 2012)

Very nice George !! They are just the wright size to keep my money in after taxes. :frown::frown:   Jim S


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 5, 2012)

Those are beautiful, George!


----------



## Fishinbo (Dec 6, 2012)

Its marvels are undeniable.  



_________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## George Watkins (Dec 6, 2012)

thank you for all of your kind comments
 
these boxes were sanded to 600grit dry then buffed using three different compounds and mops
I'm in the process of editing a video showing 3 different types of finish and the for's and against of each type- just Buffing- CA - acrylic lacquer
I’ll have to post a link once its ready


----------



## polarbear (Dec 9, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 10, 2012)

FAN-BLOOMIN-TABULOUS.
As always.  Congratulations.

Bob.


----------



## dplloyd (Dec 10, 2012)

NICE!!


----------



## wiz9777 (Dec 10, 2012)

Amazingly cool. A slightly shorter version would be perfect to house homemade mustache wax.


----------



## bruce119 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sure opens the mine
 
VERY NICE WORK
 
.


----------



## rich gubbin (Dec 10, 2012)

very nice work George, i love your blanks too. i might have to pop round before Christmas and steal a few from you.


----------



## elody21 (Dec 10, 2012)

I really love your boxes and enjoy seeing what you have made. Do you have any hints on casting a block of this size? In the spring when it warms up I want to do some larger casting. I have some pine cones from a cemetery from my ancestors that are just too big for a pen so this seems like the perfect project.
thanks for sharing you beautiful boxes with us.
Alice


----------



## George Watkins (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for all of your kind comments
 
Alice- these box blanks really aren’t that much bigger than a pen blank, so if you can cast a pen blanks just make a larger mold and increase the volume of resin, dye etc


----------



## glycerine (Dec 11, 2012)

Flippin' AWESOME!


----------



## clapiana (Dec 13, 2012)

WOW stunning!  very nice work George those are in a class by themselves


----------



## George Watkins (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Rodnall (Dec 14, 2012)

Very nice, what type of resin did you cast in?


----------



## Sawdust46 (Dec 18, 2012)

they're beautiful and the finish is great.  What buffing compounds do you use?


----------



## George Watkins (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you
I use 3 types of mops and compounds:
Stage 1) 113GZP Brown compound with a B quality loose mop
Stage 2) Glosswax 16 Beige compound with a G quality loose mop
Stage 3 ) Atol 6 Beige compound (or P175 super finish)with a WDR loose quality mop
Available from:
http://www.thepolishingshop.co.uk/acatalog/Polishing_Lacquers_Plastics.html
 
here is a video showing me using them
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYtt8jUXzv8


----------



## airborne_r6 (Dec 19, 2012)

I love your work, and thanks for the video showing your finishing process. What is the live center you are using in the video you posted?


----------

